# Ganancia de los transistores



## shadown (Sep 21, 2006)

tengo algun tiempo dentro la electronica pero ahi algo que no logro entender, que es en si la ganancia de los transistores? si entiendo un poco sobre como sacarla la ganancia de voltaje y la de corriente pero no veo donde se utiliza ni que indica en realidad. acaso son las veces que se amplifica la señal?, es acaso el voltaje y corriente que soporta como maximo? se que puede sonar un poco absurdo esto, pero mas vale sonar absurdo que ser ignorante. les agradesco de antemano


----------



## jokingo (Sep 22, 2006)

Hombre, yo por lo que he entendido en la carrera los transistores amplifican la corriente y los operacionales el voltage.

Los transistores lo aumentan gracias a la alimentacion del colector ( emisor teniendo en cuenta la corriente electronica ) que se suma a la señal que llega de la base.

Sinenmbargo en los operacionales se aumenta gracias a la impedancia infinita que hay dentro del propio operacional por lo que le voltage de salida aumenta manteniendo la misma cantidad de corriente ( que segun que tipo de operacional utilices, sumador, inversor... ) que se desvia por otro lado ( no entra en el operacional ) y acaba llegando a la salida.

Aunq tampoco estoy seguro de mi propia opinion  y puedo estar equivocado, que ojala que no ; ).


----------



## chuko (Sep 22, 2006)

La ganancia hFE que se indica en las hojas de datos de los transistores bipolares es la cantidad de veces que se amplifica la corriente de base
O sea: Ic = hFE * Ib

Si por la base circula una corriente de 1uA y el hFE es 200, entonces por el colector circula una corriente de 200uA.

Todo esto es ideal suponiendo que el transistor es ideal y esta trabajando en la zona activa.

Hay mucho de transistores para estudiar, porque esa ganancia depende del punto de polarizacion del transistor y de la temperatura.


----------



## shadown (Sep 22, 2006)

pues gracias a los dos por la explicacion, por que en la facu los inges no lograban darme una explicacion logica, o se confundia con su propia explicacion o solo sabian que se podia obtener la ganancia, igual me sirvio la comparacion de los transistores y los operacionales. gracias


----------



## thevenin (Sep 22, 2006)

jokingo dijo:
			
		

> Hombre, yo por lo que he entendido en la carrera los transistores amplifican la corriente y los operacionales el voltage.
> 
> Los transistores lo aumentan gracias a la alimentacion del colector ( emisor teniendo en cuenta la corriente electronica ) que se suma a la señal que llega de la base.
> 
> ...



En realidad depende de la configuración que utilicemos. 
Así un transistor en emisor común aumenta tanto voltaje como corriente, mientras que uno en colector común solo aumenta en corriente,  siendo la ganancia de voltaje practicamente la unidad (o sea, la tenemos a la salida la misma señal que a la entrada).


----------



## VichoT (Sep 22, 2006)

jokingo dijo:
			
		

> Hombre, yo por lo que he entendido en la carrera los transistores amplifican la corriente y los operacionales el voltage.
> 
> Los transistores lo aumentan gracias a la alimentacion del colector ( emisor teniendo en cuenta la corriente electronica ) que se suma a la señal que llega de la base.
> 
> ...



Holas. lo de la ganancia ya lo ha aclarado chuko.sin embargo creo necesario aclarar algo sobre los dichos de jokingo: los operacionales no amplifican porque su impedancia de entrada es infinita (un transistor tiene una impedancia de entrada configurable y  amplifica =) la impedancia infinita de entrada es muy deseable para amplificador de baja señal (si el amplificador tiene uan impedancia de entrada alta no consumira mucha corriente dela etapa anterior asi se le puede usar prefrentemente en pre-amplificadores.
Tra ventaja de tener impedancia de entrada infinita esque se utiliza como adaptador de impedancias..asi puedes conectar un microfo de alta impedancia  al operacional y ala salda de este una cadena de amplificador en emisor comun por ejemplo(baja impedancia de entrada)....recuerda que a = impedancia entre fuente y carga mayor es la transferencia de energia.

BYE!


----------



## shadown (Sep 22, 2006)

bueno, para entenderlo un poco mas practico arme un circuito que esta dentro de este foro (el repelente de insectos) para divertirme un poco y de paso practicar. lo que observo de este circuito es que al alimentarlo con 4.5V tengo a la salida donde el piezzo la mitad del voltaje (2.5V), y el sonido que emite este me resulta un poco reducido. no se si se deba al tipo de piezzo que estoy utilizando o que estoy usando equivalentes, por que hice el bloqueador de ir tambien y utilizo el mismo equiv (el bc547 y el 2n4401 tienen el mismo equiv, pn2222!!). en realidad no se si estoy confundiendo este ejemplo con la explicacion que dieron chuko y jokingo por que yo entendi que en la salida de los transistores el voltaje seria mayor. o acaso se referian a que aumentaba la salida cuando se aplicaba una señal senoidal?
bueno para que lo analicen mejor les agrego el diagrama y el tipo de piezzo que utilice


----------



## VichoT (Sep 23, 2006)

Holas.shadown.Los transistores son amplificador de corriente...aunque en algunas configuraciones parecen amplificar voltaje en realidad convierten el voltaje en corriente y luego amplifican y luego lo convierten nuevamente en voltaje por emdio de una resistencia de carga( la de colector suele hacer esto aparte de limitar la I del bjt).ademas. siendo mas practicos el hecho de "amplificar una señal" no significa aumentar esta sino que se refiere a hacer una nueva señal  identica ala que entra al amplificador pero de mayor potencia. asi un transistor dejara circular entre colector-emisor una señal equivalente pero de mayor potencia  que la presente en la base (sea senoidal continua o sierra o lo que sea) como podras imaginarte el transistor no puede generar una señal de mayor potencia que la fuente...( Aqui deberias imaginarte un transistor como un interruptor que reacciona ala señal de base) asi si alimentas el cto con 4.5VCC no podras obtener mas que eso....es mas fijate que el transistor tiene en serie una resistencia 10Kilos..ressitencia de colector..esta aparte de limitar la corriente crea una caida de tension por ende el transistor esta sometido a menor voltaje que la alimentacion.(2.5VCC).


BYE!


----------



## VichoT (Sep 23, 2006)

Holas.shadown.Otra cosa que se me fue ... aqui los transistores no estan como amplificador sino que trabajan como interruptores ON/OFF  corte/saturacion...para poder apreciar el efecto amplificador de un bjt mejor busca un cto amplificador...debe habwer alguno aqui.

BYE!


----------



## Raziel_22 (Jun 1, 2007)

necesito saber la beta de un transistor bipolar en concreto el BC337 supuestamente deberia venir en el data sheet pero no se si vendra con otro tipo de simboligía muchas gracias espero que me ayuden-

http://www.datasheetcatalog.net/es/datasheets_pdf/B/C/3/3/BC337-40.shtml

aqui dejo para mayor comodidad los distintos data sheet sobre este transistor.

Saludos


----------



## canales (Jun 1, 2007)

Hola Raziel_22.

En los datasheet nunca encontrarás la ganancia de corriente con el símbolo de beta, sino que el símbolo que usan los fabricantes es hFE. Búscalo en el datasheet y lo encontrarás.

Saludos....


----------



## Raziel_22 (Jun 1, 2007)

ah vale muchas gracias tenia esa duda


----------



## Rojas (Jun 6, 2007)

Exacto es el hfe, pero este parametro puede variar dependiendo de la polarizacion del circuito por eso no te fies mucho en ello... mejor armate una polarizacion sencilla y midela


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 7, 2007)

ademas varia una bestialidad con la temperatura. Si tienes tester con probador de transistores lo veras rapidamente que poniendo el dedo enpieza a fluctuar.

Para ese transistor suele rondar los 300.


No te preocupes demasiado segun para que aplicacion se hace una o otra cosa.

En digital la cuestion es que este saturado por lo que se mete una "buena" dosis de corriente.
En analogico se pone una resistencia en el emisor para compensar los efectos de la temperatura, entre otros trucos.

Piensa que en cada transistor y cada temperatura tienes una beta distinta por esto los preamplificador tienen varias resistencias, unas polalizan y ademas estabilizan el punto de trabajo.


----------



## elloco13 (Jun 29, 2007)

Buenas ese transisitor es bastante parecido al BC547 tiene un beta aprox de 300.
En la hoja de datos lo vas a ver como hfe porque así se le llama a la ganancia de transistor en alterna.  el beta es  igual a Ic divido Ib. Ic es la intensidad de colector y ronda por los miliA y Ib es la i de base y ronda por los microA.  Si lo  vas a polarizar para una practica no te compliques mucho con el beta y tomalo como de 300 ya que al polarizarlo capaz que no te queda exactamente en el medio de la recta de carga sino un poco corrido pero mientras te quede en la zona de amplificación no importa.


----------



## zaiz (Jun 29, 2007)

elloco13 dijo:
			
		

> Buenas ese transisitor es bastante parecido al BC547 tiene un beta aprox de 300.
> En la hoja de datos lo vas a ver como hfe porque así se le llama a la ganancia de transistor en alterna.  el beta es  igual a Ic divido Ib. Ic es la intensidad de colector y ronda por los miliA y Ib es la i de base y ronda por los microA.  Si lo  vas a polarizar para una practica no te compliques mucho con el beta y tomalo como de 300 ya que al polarizarlo capaz que no te queda exactamente en el medio de la recta de carga sino un poco corrido pero mientras te quede en la zona de amplificación no importa.



Coincido. Eso mismo haría yo.

Ya que la beta es muy variable. Depende también del subtipo de transistor, por ejemplo, la beta típica para estos:
BC547A: 120
BC547B: 300
BC547C: 500

Así que sobre la práctica, lo mejor es hacer lo que dice elloco13

Saludos.


----------



## hades_21 (Jun 29, 2007)

el datasheet es fundamental para todo tecnico y estudiante de electronica el beta de un transistor depende de la corriente de colector y la temperatura a la que se encuentra en el ambiente, esto es lo que indica claramente la hoja grafica ya que esta misma presenta tres curvas la cual tiene su funcion.


----------



## Mauricio2346 (Ago 8, 2007)

Saludos eso es verdad, el Hfe de los transistores varia bastante con al temperatura....
un truco muy bueno que me enseñaron para saturar un transistor es tomar el menor Hfe del Datasheet del transistor y dividirlo entre 2 o entre 4... siempre funciona... eso si corres el peligro de superar la corriente máxima de base y podrias hacer volar el transistor por los aires (tambien lo que se encuentre cerca), asi que cuidado de no superar esta corriente....
Buena suerte!!!


----------



## yeyos85 (Abr 8, 2009)

una pregutna tengo una configuracion pusk pull con un npn ksp2222a y un2n3906 pnp y tengo segun el datasheet el hfe pero la formula para el amplificador me dice q es Ai = R2/(R2/beta +Rl) cual beta utilizo o q hago en este caso gracias si me podria nsolucionar con esto


----------



## zaiz (Abr 8, 2009)

¿Porqué no pones el circuito con las R's y los transistores? Así no se sabe cuál es cuál.


----------



## corren (Sep 26, 2009)

Hola gente! Creo que el mensaje anterior no se posteo o no se que paso asi que vuelvo a hacer la pregunta...
Necesito ayuda con respecto a la ganancia de un circuito de dos etapas en transistores, es decir, que factores determinan la ganancia total del circuito, tengo entendido que dependiendo de la configuracion puede que el transistor uno determine la genancia total o  que pueda ser el transistor dos, si alguien me puede dar algunas explicaciones estare muy agradecido


----------



## Rick-10 (Sep 26, 2009)

A que tipo de ganancia te refieres? Voltaje? Corriente? 
Bueno, la ganancia de un transistore no solo depende de su Hfe, sino tambien de la configuración en la cual se lo utiliza, es decir, la disposición de los componentes externos al mismo. Creo ya esta pregunta esta respodida puesto que lo que que queres saber es de que factores depende la ganancia(Hfe, configuración del circuito)

Para poder facilitar el trabajo del análisis del transistor en CA, se han creado Modelos como el Híbrido o el Re. Los modelos consisten en reemplazar al transistor con circuitos equivalentes al mismo, compuestos por resistencias , fuentes de corriente, voltaje, (etc).

Entonces, para poder determinar la ganacia del transistor en tensión (Av=Vo/Vi), corriente(Ai=Ao/Ai), se utilizan los modelos siguiendo una serie de reglas y aplicando metodos de análisis en continua como la Ley de Ohm, Mallas, Thevhenin, etc.

Bueno, el tema es muy extenso y a mi me costo tiempo dominar el análisis. A si que te recomiendo leer mucho y sobre todo buscar una persona que te acesore en el tema porque solo es bastante difícil.

Espero sea de tu agrado mi respuesta.

Saludos.


----------



## nietzche (Oct 12, 2009)

haber que beta se utiliza?, la que dice los multimetros o las de las hojas o la minima o la tipca o la maxime y en que valores de corriente?. Segun me habian explicado que la beta es igual en cualquier valor de la grafica VCE contra IC.
Alguien me puede explicar en concreto  porque no me salen amplificador de audio por es maldito valor, y los necesito para calcular la impedancia de entrada del emisor junto con la ganancia, osea que sin eso no hago nada.


----------



## Steve (Oct 18, 2009)

Mi duda es esa, quiero saber cuánto es el valor máximo de intensidad de corriente que puede amplificar un transistor, en mi caso, quiero averiguar el máximo valor de intensidad que intensifica el BC548.

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Cacho (Oct 18, 2009)

¿Y leyendo el datasheet no lo encontraste?

Saludos


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 18, 2009)

Hola Steve


[/COLOR]Es mas o menos sencillo el “Averiguar” la máxima corriente que amplifica un transistor si se tiene a la mano un –Trazador De Curvas-.

Esta prueba, por medio del instrumento mencionado, es mas o menos así: se le aplica una señal senoidal al colector mientras a la base se le aplica otra señal senoidal tambien y en la pantalla se ven las curvas caracteristricas del transistor. Esto es cada curva representa la ganancia en corriente del transistor.
El circuito para esta prueba es de emisor común.

Por otra parte se puede hacer una prueba destructiva aplicando tanta corriente a la base hasta que el transistor se quema. La máxima corriente que amplifica el transistor será aquella de instantes antes de quemarse. Esta prueba también se hace con un trazador de curvas pero con STORAGE. Quiere decir mantiene la imagen en la pantalla. Así que podemos ver cual fue la ultima curva y medir la máxima corriente.....

También, esto es física de los semiconductores, (no sé mucho) cuando diseñan un transistor le agregan al silicio una cierta cantidad de impurezas y otras cosas que hacen que el transistor, si es el caso del diseño, aguante o tenga mas o menos ganancia en corriente.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Fabiola (Oct 20, 2009)

y si no se tiene un trazador de curvas en el datasheet ten por seguro que viene, busca por máxima corriente de colector Icmax y a un determinado Vce, aunque es obvio que no puedes pedirle mas corriente de la que puede brindarte la misma fuente de alimentación


----------



## gca (Oct 21, 2009)

Hola. 
Lo mejor es el datasheet te dejo una pagina por si no sabes: www.alldatasheet.com

Saludos


----------



## dragondgold (Oct 21, 2009)

Es muy simple para saber cuanto amplifica un transistor hay q saber su ganancia (Hfe), entonces multiplicamos la corriente de base por las ganancia y nos da la corriente de colector:

Ic=Ib*Hfe

Para el caso del BC548 la corriente máxima del colector es de 100mA continuamente y 200mA en los picos de corriente. Todo esto y mucho mas lo podes encontrar en la hojas de datos o datasheets de los componentes pone en GOOGLE el nombre del componente que buscas y listo tenes tus datasheet.


----------



## amstrad (Jun 16, 2010)

Hola a todos

Tengo que resolver un ejercicio. A ver si podeis echarme una mano. El enunciado es éste:


Calcule la ganancia de corriente continua de un transistor en el que la corriente de base es de 30µA y la de colector es de 2,1mA.


Mis cálculos son éstos:


hFE =Ic/Ib

hFE=2,1*_10_^-3/3*_10_^-5

hFE= 7*_10_^-9


Una segunda parte del ejercicio dice:

Si en el mismo transistor del ejercicio anterior de base experimenta una variación de + - 1µA (lo siento pero no he encontrado la forma de poner correctamente el signo más menos) y la ganancia en corriente alterna tiene el mismo valor que la ganancia en corriente continua, ¿qué variación experimenta la corriente del colector?


Para esto he usado la fórmula de la ganancia en corriente alterna.

hfe=   ∆Ic/  ∆Ib

  ∆Ic=   ∆Ib*hfe∆Ic=7*10^-9*1=7*10^-9

∆Ic=7*10^-9*-1= -7*10^-9



El resultado me parece un disparate. ¿Alguien podría decirme qué está mal?


saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 16, 2010)

Hola

hFE=2,1*_10_^-3/3*_10_^-5 = (0.7*10^-3) * (10^5) = 0.7 * 10^2
Hfe= 70

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Si puede usa una calculadora o la calcualdora de Windows (la parte científica)


----------



## amstrad (Jun 16, 2010)

muchas gracias por la puntualizacion.

En el caso de que el resultado sea 70, ¿cómo puedo hayar la variación de ganancia de +-1?

¿Es correcto el cálculo 70*1 para la ganancia de +1 y multiplicar 70*-1 para la ganancia de -1?
Me parece demasiado simple para lo intrincada que suele ser la electrónica.


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 16, 2010)

Hola.

∆Ib = Ib1 -Ib2   ------ Ib1= 30+1, Ib2 = 30-1
∆Ic = Ic1 - Ic2  ------ Ic1=Ib1*hFE, Ic2=Ib2*hFE

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Limbo (Mar 14, 2011)

Buenas,

Tengo una duda con respecto al grafico de la curva de ganancia de un transistor.
Teniendo esta imagen en frente:





El eje X son mAdc perfecto, pero el eje Y ¿Que son esos numeros?
Que yo sepa la ganancia de un transistor normalito trabajando normalmente ronda 50-200 hfe pero aqui indica un rango de valores muy bajo..

Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## foso (Mar 14, 2011)

es el hfe normalizado (NORMALIZED). Deberías fijarte en el datasheet cual es el valor de normalización. Ponele que sea 100. Entonces para un valor de 0.6 tenes un hfe de 0.6*100 = 60 .


----------



## pandacba (Mar 14, 2011)

el valor de ganancia estatica hfe o ganancia de corriente, para una tención colector emisor de  10V
Te muestra como se comporta la ganacia según la corriente de colector


----------



## foso (Mar 14, 2011)

pandacba dijo:
			
		

> el valor de ganancia estatica hfe o ganancia de corriente, para una tención colector emisor de 10V
> Te muestra como se comporta la ganacia según la corriente de colector


 
Ya sabe lo que es el hfe, pero no entendía los valores porque estan normalizados.


----------



## Limbo (Mar 14, 2011)

> es el hfe normalizado (NORMALIZED). Deberías fijarte en el datasheet  cual es el valor de normalización. Ponele que sea 100. Entonces para un  valor de 0.6 tenes un hfe de 0.6*100 = 60 .


Ah ok, ¿y ese dato debe de salir donde?¿Al lado de la grafica? En este data no veo nada al lado de la grafica: http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheets/150/128424_DS.pdf
Por lo que veo, no hay un standard en cuanto a las graficas en los datasheet.. cada una tiene un estilo diferente..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 14, 2011)

Lo que sucede es que la variabilidad del hfe "nominal" es muy grande, y en el datasheet del link que pasaste varía entre 110 y 800. En ese contexto, el valor de normalización solo es válido para un único valor de hfe "nominal" en las condiciones del datsheet.
Lo importante de la curva es que muestra la variación del hfe con la corriente de colector...el valor final de cada punto de la curva depende de la ganancia de tu transistor.


----------



## Limbo (Mar 14, 2011)

> el valor final de cada punto de la curva depende de la ganancia de tu transistor.


Eso es lo que quiero saber.
Por ejemplo, para un BC546B que tiene una ganancia tipica de 290 a Ic = 2mA, ¿como puedo saber mirando la grafica que ganancia tendre si quiero una Ic de 20mA?


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Mar 14, 2011)

Haces lo que te dijo foso, te metes en esa curva con 20mA y fijate que el hFE normalizado vale aprox. 1, por lo tanto a 20mA el hFE sera el tipico.

Y para saber el hfe (de alterna), necesitas una curva similar, pero probablemente no te lo den en el datasheet, asi que suponela igual al hFE.


----------



## ezedemontegrande (Mar 14, 2011)

¿Estás seguro que es válido tomar el hFE de pequeña señal igual al de corriente continua?. Siempre tuve esta duda y nunca nadie me pudo dar una respuesta que me convenciera. Tenés idea cual es la justificación de esta aproximación o es sólo empírico?


----------



## Limbo (Mar 14, 2011)

> Haces lo que te dijo foso, te metes en esa curva con 20mA y fijate que  el hFE normalizado vale aprox. 1, por lo tanto a 20mA el hFE sera el  tipico.


 Es decir, ¿el numerito ese del eje Y se multiplica por el valor tipico de ganancia del transistor?
Si es asi no lo entiendo, porque hay valores tipicos que no estan en ese datasheet. Tambien me tiene liado el tema de Vce, ¿si por ejemplo tengo 2V en Vce? ¿Como puedo saber que ganancia tendre?

Gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 14, 2011)

Limbo dijo:
			
		

> Es decir, ¿el numerito ese del eje Y se multiplica por el valor tipico de ganancia del transistor?
> Si es asi no lo entiendo, porque hay valores tipicos que no estan en ese datasheet. Tambien me tiene liado el tema de Vce, ¿si por ejemplo tengo 2V en Vce? ¿Como puedo saber que ganancia tendre?


El tema es simple, pero requiere saber con que valor de Ic mide la ganancia tu multímetro. Supongamos que lo hace con 1mA y te dá hfe=350...entonces entrás a la curva con 1mA (eje X) y sacás el valor normalizado del eje Y, que en este caso vale alrededor de 0.85. Ahora recordamos lo que estudiamos en la escuela primaria y aplicamos regla de 3 simple:

```
0.85 ................  350
1     ................ [B]X =[/B] 350 / 0.85 = [B]412[/B]
```
Entonces, para para 5mA de Ic la ganancia de TU TRANSISTOR vale 412, y con ese valor ya podés hacer cualquier otra conversión solo con multiplicar 412 por el valor del eje Y.

Se entiende?


----------



## Limbo (Mar 14, 2011)

> El tema es simple, pero requiere saber con que valor de Ic mide la  ganancia tu multímetro. Supongamos que lo hace con 1mA y te dá  hfe=350...entonces entrás a la curva con 1mA (eje X) y sacás el valor  normalizado del eje Y, que en este caso vale alrededor de 0.85. Ahora  recordamos lo que estudiamos en la escuela primaria y aplicamos regla de  3 simple:


Vamos a ver.. la cuestion es saber la ganancia tan solo mirando el datasheet, sin utilizar multimetro ni nada, tan solo la hoja de datos..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 14, 2011)

Limbo dijo:
			
		

> Vamos a ver.. la cuestion es saber la ganancia tan solo mirando el datasheet, sin utilizar multimetro ni nada, tan solo la hoja de datos..



Ahhhh...entonces se hace así:





​


----------



## Limbo (Mar 14, 2011)

DD jaja

Pero hay hojas de datos que si te dan la ganancia segun la Ic... ¿Eso es videncia? Por ejemmmmplo: http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/MicroElectronics/mXuwzwr.pdf

De ahi viene toda la historia, de ver que algunas hojas si te dan el dato exacto y otros te ponen lo del valor normalizado ese que todavia no me quedo muy claro que es...


----------



## flacojuan (Mar 14, 2011)

hola a todos... en la figura que colocaste muestra es el efecto de la temperatura y de la corriente del colector sobre el nivel de hFE, es decir a temperatura ambiente (25°C), la hFE tiene un valor cercano a 1 en el area cercana a los 20mA. ahora cuando Ic se incrementa por arriba de este nivel, disminuye a la mitad de su valor, con Ic un poco mas de 100mA. y tambien se puede ver alli que cuando Ic disminuye hasta el nivel mas bajo (0,2mA) baja tambien la hFE.

Ahora como se trata de una curva "normalizada", si tienes un transistor con una hFE = 100 a temperatura ambiente, su valor maximo para el area de los 20mA sera precisamente 100 ya que la hFE es 1; ahora si tenes una Ic de 100mA, que ganancia obtendrias? simplemente multiplica la ganancia real  entre el factor de normalizacion que obtienes a esa temperatura; (100*0.6=60) que en este caso tiene una ganacia de 60 a una Ic de 100mA a 25°C.

espero haber ayudado en algo, jeje, es lo que recuerdo por ahora.....


----------



## pandacba (Mar 14, 2011)

Limbo si bien es cierto que hay quienes te dan las gráficas, tambien es cierto que no todos los transistores tienen la mimsa ganancia, lo que te obliga a hacer una medición, si te dan la gráfica podes sacar el valor para una gancia típica que puede estar por encima por debajo de tu transistor, para eso tambien estan los trazadores de curvas, que te permiten ver para cada dispoditivo como se comporta.
observa que en la hoja de datos dice hfe, min y máximo y aún en la gráfica se especifica que es para una tensión colector emisor determinado en el caso que pusiste 10v, es decir todo influye para otras tensiones también se producen variaciones

Y si es cierto, en las hojas actuales hay menos información que en los manuales años atras, por ejemplo es muy raro encontrar las curvas SOAR y no solo pasa con los transistores
Si queres saber  cual es la ganancia  a lazo abierto y alguno no lo ponen explictamente otros si, otros ponen las curvas y asi


----------



## foso (Mar 14, 2011)

Limbo podes poner la hoja de datos donde sacaste esa curva ??


----------



## Limbo (Mar 15, 2011)

> si te dan la gráfica podes sacar el valor para una gancia típica que puede estar por encima por debajo de tu transistor,


Pero para diseñar un circuito habra que tomar un valor de ganancia.. al igual que tomo una resistencia de 1k como 1k pero realmente sera +- 1k ¿me explico? 
No busco saber la ganancia exacta de un transistor en concreto, sino saber calcular que ganancia puede tener un mismo grupo de transistores para poder diseñar un circuito en el simulador y despues montarlo..


> Ahora como se trata de una curva "normalizada", si tienes un transistor  con una hFE = 100 a temperatura ambiente, su valor maximo para el area  de los 20mA sera precisamente 100 ya que la hFE es 1;


La cuestion aqui es, ¿como sé que el transistor tiene una hfe de 100?


> tambien es cierto que no todos los transistores tienen la mimsa ganancia, lo que te obliga a hacer una medición


Pero tendran una tolerancia como los demas componentes ¿no?


> es decir todo influye para otras tensiones también se producen variaciones


Entonces,¿Que ganancia debo de aceptar en cuestiones de diseño?

Lo mas raro de todo es que he hecho algunas pruebas en Proteus mirando una curva con datos exactos y me han salido bien, no me han variado tanto los resultados por mucho que cambiara Ic o Vce.


> Limbo podes poner la hoja de datos donde sacaste esa curva ??


Esta en el mensaje numero 5


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 15, 2011)

Limbo dijo:
			
		

> Pero para diseñar un circuito habra que tomar un valor de ganancia.. al igual que tomo una resistencia de 1k como 1k pero realmente sera +- 1k ¿me explico?
> No busco saber la ganancia exacta de un transistor en concreto, sino saber calcular que ganancia puede tener un mismo grupo de transistores para poder diseñar un circuito en el simulador y despues montarlo..


Los diseños de los circuitos se hacen independientes de la hfe para que el recambio de transistores no perjudique el funcionamiento. Por lo general se asume una ganancia mínima de 100 y se trabaja con ese valor, eligiendo tipos de transistores que tengan una hfe mínima igual o superior a esa...y eso es todo lo que se hace. Si vos cambiás transistores que tengan un hfe* igual o mayor* de 100 el circuito va a operar igual. Si necesitás mas ganancia de corriente, pues buscás transistores que la tengan (en el valor mínimo) y usás eso transistores u otros cuya ganancia esté en el mismo rango.
Y es una muuuuy mala idea diseñar basado en un hfe nominal cuando la variabilidad es del orden del -200% al 500%...por eso se diseña con la mínima y teniendo en cuenta las condiciones de operación.



			
				Limbo dijo:
			
		

> Lo mas raro de todo es que he hecho algunas pruebas en Proteus mirando una curva con datos exactos y me han salido bien, no me han variado tanto los resultados por mucho que cambiara Ic o Vce.


Eso que vos querés evaluar forma parte de los parámetros SPICE del transistor, y a menos que sepas lo que estás haciendo y que el simulador te lo permita, es difícil tocarlos y modificarlos en forma consistente.


----------



## flacojuan (Mar 15, 2011)

ezavalla tiene toda la razon amigo limbo..... cuando vallas a diseñar circuitos siempre utiliza polarizaciones que sean independiente de la ganancia. como por ejemplo el circuito de polarizacion divisor por tension es un caso de ellos... ahora puedes tambien hacerlo para el peor de los casos por una ganancia de 100 o 50, como lo dijo ezavalla. y asi podras tener mas perspectiva de tu circuito. 

Ahora logicamente que un resistor tiene tolerancias al igual que un capacitor o un inductor, por ello la electronica no es una ciencia exacta, con aproximaciones sobre la respuesta de tu circuito es mas que suficiente. claro existen circuitos en la cuales si necesitas niveles de aproximacion muy tremendas como por ejemplo un circuito divisor de tension para un camparador que lo vallas a usar en X aplicacion pero en fin existen componentes que poseen tolerancias muy bajas caso que ya debes conocerlos.

Por eso no te enfoques tanto en el tema de la ganancia, que en hoy en dia los fabricantes tratan de sean lo mas estable posible, simplemente concentrate en los circuitos que sean de lo mejor en la calidad.... claro hay que contar cuanto tenemos en los bolsillos no crees..........


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Mar 15, 2011)

ezedemontegrande dijo:
			
		

> ¿Estás seguro que es válido tomar el hFE de pequeña señal igual al de corriente continua?. Siempre tuve esta duda y nunca nadie me pudo dar una respuesta que me convenciera. Tenés idea cual es la justificación de esta aproximación o es sólo empírico?



De los modelos que suelo usar, el hfe (de alterna) siempre es mayor que el de continua, por lo tanto si no tenes esta curva, podes darte una idea usando la de continua.


----------



## ezedemontegrande (Mar 15, 2011)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:
			
		

> De los modelos que suelo usar, el hfe (de alterna) siempre es mayor que el de continua, por lo tanto si no tenes esta curva, podes darte una idea usando la de continua.



Investigando un poco sobre el tema acabo de encontrar la fórmula hfe en función de la frecuencia para un transistor bipolar (Circuitos microelectrónicos - Sedra Smith cuarta edición pag 324):

hfe = Bo / (1 + s (Cpi + Cu) * rpi)     donde Bo es el hfe para continua y s es la variable del plano complejo

Esta expresión indica que en el diagrama de Bode existe una frecuencia a partir de la cual el hfe comienza a decaer, por lo cual el hfe disminuye al aumentar la frecuencia. El considerarlo igual o no dependerá de la frecuencia a la que estemos trabajando y de la frecuencia Ft característica del transistor.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Mar 15, 2011)

Esa es la "ft" que te dan en las hojas de datos, que indica (si no me equivoco) a que frecuencia el hFE empieza a ser menor que 1. Normalmente suele ser de cientos de MHz, por ej. un Bc548 tiene un ft de 150MHz (ahi tenes todo un analisis del modelo de Giacoletto de las capacidades).

Pero las curvas del hFE que pregunta Limbo, es hFE vs Icq, y hasta donde se hfe>hFE en este tipo de curvas.


----------



## ezedemontegrande (Mar 16, 2011)

Ok, la observación que quería hacer es que esta curva es para Hfe de corriente continua, para señal hay que tomar precuaciones si se trabaja con altas frecuencias ya que el hfe comieza a decaer a medida que aumentamos la frecuencia. 
Si es para tener en cuenta el valor para la polarización está perfecto usarla.


----------



## andyt (Jun 9, 2012)

como se cual es la beta del 2n2222 ... ya que en el datashet apararecen varios valores...
vce = 10    hef 30
vce = 10    hef 50
vce = 10   hef 100
.............   asi sucesivamnete como se cula es?
saludos!!!


----------



## Scooter (Jun 9, 2012)

Ninguna de ellas, solo son aproximaciones. Mide la del tuyo en concreto porque varían una barbaridad. Por eso raramente se hacen circuitos dependientes de beta.


----------



## kenso44 (Ene 19, 2014)

Hola a todos, estoy aprendiendo electronica y bueno me gustaria saber como funciona el transistor ya que tengo unas dudas sobre su configuracion. 

1)La ganancia de un transistor es fija? Osea, ya obteniendo la beta o ganancia de cualquier transistor puedo calcular cualquier valor de corriente en base y multiplicarlo por esa beta, y el numero que obtendria es la cantidad de corriente que tendria en el collector?. Mi duda es porque he jugado un poco con los valores de la corriente de base y nunca el valor de ganancia es el mismo al hacer el calculo de Bcd = IC/IB. Y eso sin contar la resistencia de carga que esta en el collector, que si la vario hace que mas varie ese factor de ganancia. 

2) Tambien otra duda que tengo, es para que sirve la resistencia de carga en el collector? osea como calculo esa resistencia. No es sabido de donde sale el valor de esa resistencia, en los tutoriales o revistas que e visto ya te la dan. Pero no se de donde sale su valor? ...


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Ene 19, 2014)

primero explica de que tipo de transistor hablas, BJT NPN o PNP? u otro.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 19, 2014)

1) Ic/Ib es el valor del hfe (o lo que también se llama el valor de beta). Ese valor principalmente varía en función de la corriente de colector, es decir si vos polarizar el transistor a 1mA tendrá un hfe1 posiblemente distinto a que si lo polarizaras en 10mA obteniendo un hfe2. 

Esox valores de hfe en función de la Ic te lo dá el fabricante en su hoja de datos en forma gráfica, por ej similar a este:







En ese gráfico hfe1=275 y hfe2=310 aproximádamente. 

Entonces si varias Ib => varias Ic e implícitamente varias el hfe.

2) La resistencia de colector dependerá del circuito que se vea, a veces puede ser la carga o en otras ocasiones sirve para polarizar correctamente el transistor, en el último caso normalmente se lo usa para fijar una cierta de caída de tensión en conjunto con la resistencia de emisor e imponer la caída de tensión sobre el transistor (Vce) y así fijar su punto de trabajo.

Por último, un buen diseño trata de minimizar el efecto del hfe sobre el resultado final de la ganancia, es decir mientras menos dependiente sea la ganancia del hfe, mejor será el circuito ya que será más controlable.


----------



## lm555cn (Ene 19, 2014)

1) El valor de beta varía dependiendo de varios factores como lo son la corriente IC, la temperatura, la configuración de polarización y hasta la construcción del mismo transistor.  Para ello se escoge un valor aproximado o se mide directamente o se utiliza alguna configuración de polarización que compense esto para que el funcionamiento del circuito no sea tan dependiente del valor beta.

2) Sin tener mayor información (un circuito) es difícil contesarte.  Por lo general es una resistencia utilizada para limitar la corriente de carga del transistor.


----------



## kenso44 (Ene 20, 2014)

ahora entiendo, gracias (cosmefulanito04). Pero una ultima cosa, yo puedo controlar la corriente de base, pero la corriente de colector es un resultado asta donde me queda claro, de esta (IB*Beta). Entonces ahora como puedo calcular que va a ver 1mA o 10mA en la corriente de collector? espero no este confundiendo las cosas


----------



## Chico3001 (Ene 20, 2014)

la corriente de colector depende de la corriente de base y de la de emisor... controlando estas 2 corrientes y manteniendolas constantes tu corriente de colector tambien debe permanecer fija... 

Si cambia ib tambien cambia beta (o HFE), y eso a su vez cambia iC e iE, pero tambien depende mucho del circuito que uses, por eso cosme te comento que un buen amplificador busca minimizar el cambio de beta sobre la ganancia total del circuito

Aunque en otras ocasiones este cambio es deseable... como en los circuitos osciladores donde la misma inestabilidad de la ganancia crea una oscilacion que puede ser estable (forma de onda periodica) o inestable (ruido)... 

Por eso lo ideal es que pongas un circuito (comienza con un amplificador clase A) y ve analizandolo poco a poco para que le entiendas...


----------



## Scooter (Ene 20, 2014)

La respuesta es sencilla: NO puedes saber exactamente el valor de Ic conociendo Ib.
Como te han dicho hfe varía con bastantes factores y además varía también bastante de un transistor a otro supuestamente iguales.
Para solucionarlo, si trabajas en corte-saturación, se le da un margen de seguridad de mas a Ib para que sobre, y si es en zona activa están los circuitos de polarización "complejos" que usando mas resistencias, y perdiendo ganancia etc consiguen que el transistor funcione con bastante aproximación "donde tu quieres" con cierta tolerancia a los cambios de hfe.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 20, 2014)

kenso44 dijo:
			
		

> ahora entiendo, gracias (cosmefulanito04). Pero una ultima cosa, yo puedo controlar la corriente de base, pero la corriente de colector es un resultado asta donde me queda claro, de esta (IB*Beta). Entonces ahora como puedo calcular que va a ver 1mA o 10mA en la corriente de collector? espero no este confundiendo las cosas



En realidad cuando diseñás la polarización la encarás alrevés, es decir fijás la corriente de colector y te encargas de que el transistor en base *tenga disponible* suficiente corriente de base (por medio del típico divisor resistivo que se usa para polarizar la base). Entonces haciendo eso, llega un punto que para la polarización es lo mismo que el hfe valga 100 o 200.


----------

